# Four new bottles



## bucky902 (Dec 6, 2012)

Picked up these yesterday from a museum they are only into creamery related items and have bottles to get rid of.


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 6, 2012)

Rowat&Co Gjasgow Rdg D No 13/2763


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hutch no mane but nice color


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 6, 2012)

Minards Liniment LG.CO this is a Nova Scotia Trenton bottle


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 6, 2012)

Minards Liniment LG.CO
 lamount Glass co


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 6, 2012)

Wm Pendleton Rockland Mf


----------



## deenodean (Dec 6, 2012)

[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 6, 2012)

I like the pickle jar.  I have found those Pendelton meds around here pretty regularly because Rockland is just about 10 minutes from where I live.  Just a small local druggist, but they aren't too valuable.  10-15 bucks at most.  I thought the Minards was originally from Massachusetts- I dig a lot of those, too.  So many, in fact, I just leave them behind......


----------



## deenodean (Dec 6, 2012)

Minards Liniment bottles were made by the boxcar loads for a company based out of Yarmouth N.S.  They did expand to the New England States. I have seen pictures of Minards Liniment Boston Mass bottles ( or somewhere in Mass.) . We do find many here too , the only ones collectable are applied tops and those marked L.G. Co. ( Lamont Glass Co. ) on the bottom, Trenton N.S. , the other ones Paul we also toss.  The bottoms marked L.G. Co. are difficult to find thus command $40.00  .


----------



## bucky902 (Dec 6, 2012)

> I like the pickle jar. I have found those Pendelton meds around here pretty regularly because Rockland is just about 10 minutes from where I live. Just a small local druggist, but they aren't too valuable. 10-15 bucks at most. I thought the Minards was originally from Massachusetts- I dig a lot of those, too. So many, in fact, I just leave them behind......


 
 I love the pickle jar to and i have 2 of them now.
 The Pendeton i seen before but this is my first one .
 I see a lot of the Minards around here when digging and leave the machine made ones behind and this is my second LG CO.


----------

